# Very funny die maiers trapeze act



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

_This is so funny they are so dead pan and the costumes are funny as well_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eor9b_WANEs


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

:applause2:

  Luv it.


----------

